# CX training for first year



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm interested in trying some cyclocross races this year. I plan on building some obstacles this summer to work on my on and off the bike transitions but as far as riding training don't know where to start. I'm a first year medical student and have time for 3 1-2 hour training sessions per week. Should I be doing high intensity short rides (intervals)? What about weight training on days I don't ride? Thanks.

-Links


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

try posting this in the CX forum. but yeah, CX racing is lots of short bursts of anaerobic effort of a few seconds at at time. 

skills are also important - bike handling, comfort and smoothness while going fast on choppy / sloppy ground, cornering in poor traction, and above all dismount / remount skills.


----------

